# Meilleurs revenus sur App Store



## nenon (11 Août 2009)

Hey, y'a t'il un classement des plus gros revenus engendrés par la mise en ligne d'une application par les développeurs? 
Grosso modo, sait-on jusqu'à combien ont gagné certains en développant une appli et en la distribuant via l'App Store?


----------



## kisco (17 Août 2009)

salut,

les cas que je connais sont :

Trism, 250000$ en deux mois
Where to, 200000$ en trois mois
iShoot, 150000$ environ en une semaine
Rolando, millionaire
iFart Mobile, 9200 $ en un jour


Mais ces cas sont des "success story", difficiles à égaler, il faut pas se faire d'illusion, comme décrit dans la news sur Rolando : 





> Néanmoins, cette belle histoire n'est pas le lot de tous et constitue même une exception qui confirme une triste règle : la majorité des développeurs ont du mal à gagner leur vie en créant des applications pour iPhone et iPod touch.


----------



## kisco (18 Août 2009)

un nouveau cas à ajouter à la liste : 
Minigore, 100000 unités vendues


----------



## JFL27 (18 Août 2009)

Dans ce top 10, combien de développeurs indépendants , combien de grosses boîtes ?


----------



## Nicolas_D (18 Août 2009)

> Néanmoins, cette belle histoire n'est pas le lot de tous et constitue même une exception qui confirme une triste règle : la majorité des développeurs ont du mal à gagner leur vie en créant des applications pour iPhone et iPod touch.



Oui et même pire comme la fameuse séparation des fondateurs (John et Sophia) de TapTapTap, chacun des deux développeurs a récupéré une partie des logiciels communs  présents sur l'AppStore ou en déveoppement et une de ces applications (Where To ?) a été mise en vente et permis la fondation de FutureTap.

Si vous lisez un peut tout ce qui a été écrit à ce sujet, je pense qu'il y a possibilité de se faire une bonne idée du business lié à l'AppStore car il y a pas mal de détails concernant l'app "_Where To ?_" : Comment se positionne-t-elle sur le marché ? Quels sont ses concurrents ? etc...

Si je trouve plus de détails sur l'économie de l'AppStore, promis je reviens


----------



## Nicolas_D (2 Septembre 2009)

Une nouvelle analyse des revenus générés par l'AppStore, faite par CultofMac à rajouter au dernier article de iGé, qui comparait avec l'Android Market.

À la prochaine.


----------



## Nicolas_D (8 Septembre 2009)

Nouvel article sur l'AppStore concernant le nombre d'applications essayées et gardées par les utilisateurs sur leur précieux.

Conclusion AppStore = CrapStore


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Nicolas_D a dit:


> Nouvel article sur l'AppStore concernant le nombre d'applications essayées et gardées par les utilisateurs sur leur précieux.
> 
> Conclusion AppStore = CrapStore



eh bien c'est très bien comme cela, tout le monde y trouve son compte !


----------



## kisco (9 Septembre 2009)

Encore quelques chiffres

Enigmo, plus de 810'000 vente de sa sortie à Janvier 2009 
iShoot, actuellement à 550'000 ventes
Flight Control, plus de 1'500'000 ventes


----------



## kisco (26 Janvier 2010)

kisco a dit:


> Flight Control, plus de 1'500'000 ventes



Flight Control, 2'000'000 de ventes en 10 mois...


----------

